
Nvidia Says PC Game Sales Will Surpass Console Game Sales By 2014 - gzomartin
http://thecompiler.org/index.php/gaming/news/153-nvidia-says-pc-game-sales-will-surpass-console-game-sales#.Tn_NNuJe9RY.hackernews
======
nextparadigms
_"The main problem is that consoles have a massive lack in graphical power.
When the Xbox 360 was first released graphics cards of the time were already
around 40% more powerful, now current gpu's are around 10X more powerful than
console's"_

A counter-argument, saying DirectX slows down the performance of a graphics
card by up to 10X, which would pretty much nullify the hypothetical gain of PC
hardware over consoles:

[http://www.bit-
tech.net/hardware/graphics/2011/03/16/farewel...](http://www.bit-
tech.net/hardware/graphics/2011/03/16/farewell-to-directx/2)

